# aztlaniano hits 2.000!!!



## turi

2.000 posts!!

My most sincere congratulations aztlaniano!!

Thank you very much for being there helping everybody with their queries and finetuning any replies with added valuable information, therefore culturally enriching us all!!

Best wishes,

Juan


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Thanks for everything you are always a help!
Congrats!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Congratulations aztlaniano, your research and precision bring a lot of valuable info to add up to the WRF spirit!

Keep up the good work 

MA


----------



## alexacohen

I want to thank you too for your helpful 2000 post. We may agree or disagree, but it is always a very special pleasure discussing with you.

Alexa


----------



## Vampiro

Por mi parte felicitaciones.
No estoy visitando mucho el foro de inglés/español últimamente, pero me ha tocado ver tus aportes (siempre muy documentados)
Saludos.
_


----------



## romarsan

Feliz 2000 postiversario Azlatniano. 
Espero seguir encontrándote en los hilos.
Saludos


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¡Feliz 3.000 postiversario, que en dos semanas y media ya has aportado 1.000 mensajes más!


----------



## aztlaniano

I am overwhelmed by your thoughtfulness and kindness.
I learned of the existence of this thread at about 06.00 gmt this morning and naturally I was embarassed that I hadn't responded sooner. So I considered waiting until I had reached 4,000 before thanking you all. But after mulling it over for the past 12 hours I've finally decided that it's never to soon to express one's _appreciation_ to people.
In keeping with my usual practice, so as not to disappoint anyone, I will cite the dictionary, though not the DRAE, but the Oxford:


*appreciation*

*1* recognition of the value or significance of something. 
*2* gratitude. 
*3* a favourable written assessment of a person or their work. 
*4* increase in monetary value.

And yes, I do feel richer, too.
Thanks to you.
Aztlaniano


----------



## Mirlo

*Me alegro mucho de poder unirme a esta celebración Azlatniano. Espero que sean muchos más....*
*y de nuevo Felicidades!!!*​


----------



## alexacohen

aztlaniano said:


> So I considered waiting until I had reached 4,000 before thanking you


At the rate you´re posting, that would be next week.


> In keeping with my usual practice, so as not to disappoint anyone, I will cite the dictionary, though not the DRAE, but the Oxford:


 
Second or third edition ?


----------



## alacant

Hello Atzlan,

Unfortunately I don't have a lot of time at the moment to visit WR, but send you my sincere congratulations on your 3,000 posts. It's a pleasure to meet you here.

"I've finally decided that it's never to soon to express...." too !!! Most unusual in you!

Just a hint, if you are going to "mull" at this time of the year, do it to wine!

Cheers, fly high, alacant


----------



## karoshi

!!!Tu ayuda es invaluable.....vamos por más!!!!
Saludos desde México


----------



## aztlaniano

alacant said:


> "I've finally decided that it's never to soon to express...." too !!! Most unusual in you!


I'm sure we can agree too blame it on the keyboard. 


alacant said:


> Just a hint, if you are going to "mull" at this time of the year, do it to wine!


Yesterday I was doing it intransitively, but I'll get around to the transitive mode soon enough. The weather's certainly right for it!
saludos


----------



## BocaJuniors

Felicidades Aztlaniano, siempre con aportes bárbaros, gracias por compartir tu sabiduría con nosotros, adelante y felices cuascuas y japi new york.

BJ


----------

